# Sticky  Community Question: Dad Jokes



## Admin

Hello everyone!

We’ve all heard them. We’ve probably told a few ourselves. That’s right - the infamously corny and usually safe-for-work dad joke.

With Father’s day just around the bend, we thought it would be fittingly corny and fun for us to share our best (and worst) dad jokes with one another.

Whether you have a few somewhat actually funny dad jokes packed away for a special day or you delight in seeing eyes roll when you spout ridiculous witticisms, we’d love to hear them. The more clever or silly, the better.

Oh, and let’s keep it clean. We get some dads (and dad jokes) are less presentable than others. No offense meant to any unkempt dads out there. 

Thank you for being part of this community, for being kind, and for sharing.

~VS Community Management Team


----------



## Chippy Too

Passing the StKilda Cemetry, Dad says "they don't bury anybody living in StKilda now " Why not ? "they have to be dead " Boom boom


----------



## John Jarman

"Dad, there's a man at the door with a bill". "Don't worry son, it's probably just a duck with a hat on".

JJ.


----------



## GNUA

Why did the scarecrow win an award? Because.................. He was outstanding in his field!


----------



## GNUA

I went to the doctor and said doctor i have a pain in one ear and cannot hear too well. Doctor: Which ear? Me: 2022!


----------



## GNUA

My three year old son had managed to jam approx thirty small toy horses into his mouth so I took him to the doctor. The doctor told me not to worry as his condition was stable!


----------



## Allend

There are two boy centipedes standing on a corner when a girl centipede walks past. One says to the other, "That's a nice pair of legs, pair of legs, pair of legs ..."


----------



## GNUA

Did you hear about the Lego sale?

People were lined up for blocks!


----------



## GNUA

Sorry Sir we don't serve time travellers in here.

A time traveller walks into a bar.


----------



## Allend

Two philosophers at a Nudist colony. One says to the other, "Have you read Marx?"
The other replies, "Yes. I think it's these cane chairs."


----------



## Allend

Did you hear about the young married couple who didn't know the difference between vaseline an putty?
All their windows fell out.


----------



## Allend

From my Dad's days working on a shore-squad fixing engines and stuff on North Sea Trawlers. He had a work-mate who was very chatty but didn't really know his job. The supervising engineer came down to a ship one day, to see how it was going and when it was back to sea again, and this guy wouldn't shut up. The super' said to Dad,

"There's a lesson to be learnt
From the old Sea Captain's log
The horn that's tooting loudest
Is the one who's in the fog."


----------



## Allend

Two goldfish in a tank. One says to the other, "I don't know how to drive this."

Anybody else got Dad jokes ... ?


----------

